# Magnum 20 PTO clutch



## GTcollector (Dec 27, 2010)

my bolens gt2000/duratrac engine has a 1 1/4" crankshaft, all the PTO clutchs I see for magnum 20s are 1 1/8". I know its going o be high, but can someone tell me where I can get one? thanks, Mike


----------



## Jason4567 (Jul 16, 2010)

Maybe try Sam's Bolens.

Jason


----------



## GTcollector (Dec 27, 2010)

sonnys bolens is ordering some, 600 doolars ouch


----------



## GTcollector (Dec 27, 2010)

I think I'll sell the magnum 20 and buy a magnum 18, got two clutchs for them, I can buy a nice tractor with an good engine for about the same money as the clutch


----------



## Jason4567 (Jul 16, 2010)

How much will you want for the motor? I know someone who might need one.

Jason


----------



## GTcollector (Dec 27, 2010)

sorry Jason, been "out of town". Id have to have at least 500 for the engine, only 400 original hours, I bet shipping would run another 175


----------

